# Foraging



## Admin (Oct 2, 2013)

In another thread Inspector said he mushroom hunts. 

I think we're so detached from the food chain that some people might see foraging as weird or outdated, but I'm wondering what all you guys forage for? 

In Texas it's all about the pecans. End of October till the end of November you'll see a ton of people int heir yards (and in other's yards) picking them up by the sackful. 

What do you have in your area?


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2013)

We have fruit, citrus and avocado around here. Other than that I forage for wild animals I can eat.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 2, 2013)

Wild turkeys, deer, pheasant, chucker, dove to name a few...with the occasional trout and catfish.


----------



## havasu (Oct 4, 2013)

In my area, many forage for tossed beer cans and water bottles on the side of the road. Pretty sad IMHO.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 4, 2013)

Up here we pay a deposit on bottles and cans so we can return them for cash, but we also have recycling with the garbage, so people forage thru the recycle bags on garbage day.
I do all my hunting and foraging at the supermarket.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 4, 2013)

nealtw said:


> I do all my hunting and foraging at the supermarket.



Man, I'm sorry Neal...


----------



## nealtw (Oct 4, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Man, I'm sorry Neal...


 
Don't be sorry, it is by choice. I would much sooner build something.


----------



## Chris (Oct 5, 2013)

Today I am foraging for a place to sleep off my hangover. Should have never scheduled the guys to work today.


----------



## Admin (Oct 7, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Up here we pay a deposit on bottles and cans so we can return them for cash, but we also have recycling with the garbage, so people forage thru the recycle bags on garbage day.
> I do all my hunting and foraging at the supermarket.



We had an issue with that when I was a kid. The police would out issuing tickets.

My friend and I woke up early on recycling day to do this. When other's caught on is when the issue started.


----------



## Admin (Oct 23, 2013)

Pecans will be starting to drop soon. Can't wait.


----------



## Admin (Nov 11, 2013)

And now they're dropping! It's so awesome to be able to find yard snacks at no cost. 

I'm going to try and make Amaretto Pecans this year. I need a ton so I'm staring the pick up soon.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 11, 2013)

What are ameratto pecans you speak of?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 12, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> What are ameratto pecans you speak of?


 http://www.yummly.com/recipes/chocolate-amaretto-pecans


----------



## Admin (Nov 12, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> What are ameratto pecans you speak of?



Candied pecans, except made with amaretto liqueur.


----------

